# Cinder



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

Another one of our babies, now gone to the big viv in the sky. Suffice to say, "f***ing gutted."


----------



## simonc (Sep 11, 2006)

A reall shame - a stunning little fella


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

RIP little cinder


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

RIP lil guy.


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

R.i.p


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

shame lovely guy rip mate


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*awwww i'm soooooo sorry to hear that hun  and a right little stunner he is too...R.I.P little one  *


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear that hun. RIP Cinder


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

Im really sorry babes xx R.I.P little one xxxx


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

awwww beautiful little guy.. rip


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

R.I.P Cinder


----------

